# Time to move on?



## LittleButterfly (May 6, 2021)

Hey all,
So I haven’t been on here much for a while and I’m in a bit of a dilemma. Currently, my beautiful Stimsons, Newt, isn’t getting the care he deserves. He isn’t being neglected but he hasn’t been handled in ages and I haven’t been feeding as consistently as I used to (late feedings). So now I’ve been asking myself whether it’s time to give him a better home.
I’m going into year twelve soon and my workload is going to increase and my free time decrease. This will make it even harder to put in the effort to get him used to handling again.

I’m a bit at a loss of what to do. I so badly don’t want to just give up on him but he deserves much more than he is getting right now.

I’m located in Albury if anyone is interested in him.
He’s 3 years old and I’d give you all of his stuff with him.
Message me if you’re interested and I’ll keep you updated with my decision.

Please help, suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Benno87 (May 7, 2021)

They don’t need or want handling. You can be a perfectly good snake keeper without handling. I doesn’t bother them at all.


----------



## LittleButterfly (May 7, 2021)

Benno87 said:


> They don’t need or want handling. You can be a perfectly good snake keeper without handling. I doesn’t bother them at all.


I know but still. I feel bad for not doing it


----------



## Benno87 (May 7, 2021)

Lol I rarely handle any of my 9. Only for cleaning and to take them out on the lawn for a crap


----------



## Herpetology (May 7, 2021)

You might feel bad, but the snake could not give a hoot if you took it out once a week or once a year


----------



## Harpo (May 7, 2021)

I don't live very far from you , but I don't NEED another male ant.  I could but really shouldn't..... If he's a nice snake, you should keep him, such an easy pet that lives so long - you might regret moving him on one day, I say this because I recon I would miss mine.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 7, 2021)

LittleButterfly said:


> Hey all,
> So I haven’t been on here much for a while and I’m in a bit of a dilemma. Currently, my beautiful Stimsons, Newt, isn’t getting the care he deserves. He isn’t being neglected but he hasn’t been handled in ages and I haven’t been feeding as consistently as I used to (late feedings). So now I’ve been asking myself whether it’s time to give him a better home.
> I’m going into year twelve soon and my workload is going to increase and my free time decrease. This will make it even harder to put in the effort to get him used to handling again.
> 
> ...


How would you feel if your mother moved you on because she wasn't handling _you _enough! (lol, not that the snake really cares)


----------



## Jonesy1103 (May 7, 2021)

LittleButterfly said:


> Hey all,
> So I haven’t been on here much for a while and I’m in a bit of a dilemma. Currently, my beautiful Stimsons, Newt, isn’t getting the care he deserves. He isn’t being neglected but he hasn’t been handled in ages and I haven’t been feeding as consistently as I used to (late feedings). So now I’ve been asking myself whether it’s time to give him a better home.
> I’m going into year twelve soon and my workload is going to increase and my free time decrease. This will make it even harder to put in the effort to get him used to handling again.
> 
> ...


I hope you keep it mate. It doesnt need to be handled to be contented. Just warmth and a full belly, thats all the reptile mind needs to be satisfied.

You're probably gonna enjoy feeding time as a welcome break from banging your head against textbooks, mark it in the calendar and make yourself take the time off study to dangle a mouse. It doesnt take that long and studies have shown that caring for a pet is a great way to reduce stress, something that you will appreciate in your final year of school

Hope this helps


----------



## Sdaji (May 8, 2021)

I had snakes during year 12. You're only feeding them for half the year, heck, you could stop now and not feed until after your final exams if you really wanted to (how are you going into year 12 soon when it's currently May?).

Snakes are the perfect pet for a student with a heavy schedule; extremely low maintenance and there's no problem leaving them for weeks without food at any time of year, but when you want a study break you can enjoy feeding them when it suits you, whether that's after school today or tomorrow or next week or Sunday afternoon...

If it's something you enjoy I'm sure you can find 5 minutes per week to make sure the water bowl is full and clean, and 20 minutes for a clean and/or feed once in a while, which doesn't need doing at all for a lot of the year.

If handling snake is something you enioy it'll be a nice way to relax and unwind while you're stressed with study, and if you don't have time or don't feel like it, there's zero need (handling is 100% for you, not for the snake's benefit at all; I have literally never handled most of my snakes other than for maintenance, and snakes naturally live solitary lives without anyone playing with them). It's a big myth that snakes need to be handled to remain good handlers; almost all of mine handle perfectly well, and not one of them is regularly handled. The couple of mine which don't handle well wouldn't get better with regular handling anyway.


----------

